# Bill Hays is a gent!



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am about to celebrate another year of being on the topside of the dirt. I wrote to Bill and told him that my birthday was coming up and that I wanted to give myself the gift of one of his tricked out PFS slingshots.I told him to just let me know the cost and the shipping, and I would get payment off to him right away.

Bill was MOST gracious and said that he wanted to just give me one as a birthday present. I certainly could not refuse that, so I quickly accepted. Bill then sent me a variety of variant PFS designs that he had made, asked me about color, palm swells, and various things I had not considered. I opted for his original tricked out version, leaving the palm swell selection up to him.

After a couple of weeks, a package from Bill was delivered to my door. It clanked a bit when I picked it up, making me quite curious ... Had it been broken in transit????

There was no breakage ... rather, the package contained two ... 2 ... TWO!!! slingshots. There was the tricked out version I had asked for and another elegant little lovely.










I have been shooting these beauties several times a day for the last couple of days. They are GREAT! The one on the left has more heft and fills my hand well. The one on the right is lighter and thinner, and sits quietly in my pocket as I go about my business.

Words cannot express how warm and fuzzy this whole episode makes me feel. Not only did Bill send me the tricked out PFS, but he sent me another variant totally unexpectedly.

Bill, you are truly a gent!!! I am EXTREMELY grateful for your kindness.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice and happy birthday Charles.

ps. My birthday is in March


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill is the man. I have nothing but great things to say about him. The guy is very generous and makes outstanding frames. His trick shots are very inspiring. I hope to meet him one day. Happy birthday Charles!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

well that was a great present to receive you must be pleased


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Charles!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

What a nice gesture. They look really nice those two! Happy Birthday Charles.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You're a lucky man!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charles you're more than welcome. Your writings and research are a valuable asset to this forum. Me sending you a couple of end cutoffs turned into something you'd like is almost the least I could do to show my appreciation for all you do.
I'd say over the course of the last year or so, I've given away about and average of 15 slingshots a month... most are smalls made from the otherwise useless scrap that's generated when making the big shooters we sell, given mostly to kids (with parental approval), some are prototypes and experiments to others... and a few are like these, are nice pieces that go to someone who will appreciate them.

BTW, that solid black one made from the 3/8" G10, is a pretty decent little shooter... I shot with it some before sending it to you (using Tex bands and a RayShot pouch) and did some pretty significant damage to a coke can and some legos that one of the kids left in the yard. Didn't get a chance to play with the larger one... so it's a virgin, break her in gently and she'll love you for life... LOL, have fun Man, and for the younger viewers, that's what we adults call "just kidding"!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE ONE BILL* TOP MAN*
HO and B T W HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE YOUNG MAN CHARLES YOU ARE ONLY AS OLD AS THE SLINGSHOT YOU FEAL??? (just a bit more Adult hummer)!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Charles !!!! 

Al


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Have great day on your BD, Charles!

Bill ... very kind gesture.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Charles, and many more to you!

RR


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLES AND MANY MORE BIRTHDAYS TO COME


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had the same experience. I ordered a slingshot from Bill and ended up with another one along with it that has been stuck to my hand almost. A fantastic and top shelf present from a man who already had given me some nice hand therapy equipment when I was having a lot of trouble with my hands. Generous and helpful person to the max!

Happy Birthday, Charles!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really appreciate the birthday wishes everyone. But the emphasis on this thread should be the recognition of Bill's generosity. As for contributions to the forum, Bill has to be at the top of the list.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Charles. I too am a fan of Bill Hay's slingshots. I have bought 11 of his slingshots and am really pleased with all of them. He makes very nice slingshots.

Larry


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I also received a surprise from Bill along w/ my first purchase.
I ordered the Hathcock target sniper, and I figured it would be about a couple of weeks. Well after the 15th day I started to worry, and I harangued Bill about my order ( I think I sent 2 or 3 whole emails).
Well I finally received my HTS, as well as I believe it's called a SEAL sniper.
I took them to my parents and showed my dad. Well I haven't seen the SEAL since then. My mom tells me pops always out back shooting coke cans with it. It reminded him of a piece he had way back in the olden days when he was a little rascal.
BTW Bill, my dad says the SEAL handles beautifully. He's gonna fire off a couple of arrows through it as soon as he can find a suitable target.
I agree w/ Charles, Bill is a gent.

Happy belated birthday Charles.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You guys are making me blush!
You're all to kind... I'm just having fun like the rest of ya'll...


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

@Bill ... Rosy cheeks likely look well on ya!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, it makes me feel much more better to know that in this worls still exists generous people like Mr. Bill does.
Happy birthday to Charles and thanks to Bill.....best, Bob


----------

